# Many Garza Named GSG Austin Branch Manager



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Many Garza was recently promoted from inside sales to Austin branch manager at GSG, a consumable and equipment wholesale distributor for the apparel decorating, digital printing, electrical sign, and commercial sign markets. 

Garza, who has been with the company for eight years in July, will be responsible for developing and managing the branch’s staff and ensuring that the warehouse is safe and compliant. He also will be overseeing key performance indicators as well as review and manage the branch’s overall sales revenue and profit margin.

GSG is a consumable and equipment wholesale distributor for the apparel decorating, digital printing, electrical sign, and commercial sign markets. For more information about GSG visit their website, email [email protected], or call 1-800-366-1776.


----------

